# Lucerne Gold Collars



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

As promised to Pigeon-Lover0, this is Orel, bred by Kevin Ryan Sr.

I fell in love with the look of this elegant Swiss breed at the beginning of the year, but lack of space and their relative rarity in the US made them sort of an unatainable dram as far as I knew.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

And this is his wife, Heidi.

Forgive them their toes. They felt it necessary to splash in their water dish just before photos.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a beautiful pigeon and it looks a little like a arch angel or something. I do not know the different breeds of pigeons just making a comment....Pretty pigeon and thanks for sharing


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

They are amazing. Really very beautiful. Thanks to share.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

c.hert said:


> That's a beautiful pigeon and it looks a little like a arch angel or something. I do not know the different breeds of pigeons just making a comment....Pretty pigeon and thanks for sharing


The bronze on their chest functions very similarly to the Gimpel Bronze affecting the Archangel, which takes that color to the extreme.

http://pigeonsbouvreuils.blogs.fr/photos/9152a20a4b538e08g.jpg

This is a particularly spectacular example of a black-wing bronze Archangel, which are breathtakingly beautiful.


----------

